# would this be okey



## jonathan18 (Apr 15, 2011)

at the moment i am only going toilet once every 4 weeks so i was wondering if having sweetcorn with my meat sandwiches would help me and maybe starting benifiber or will it upset me


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Once every 4 weeks is not good for your health - you risk faecal impaction and being hospitalised. Although rare your bowel can perforate. Sweetcorn is a good source of fibre and it does help some people with constipation. Benefibre will also help - start off on a small dose and build your way up. I'd really urge you to see your doctor though - it can't feel good only going every 4 weeks. There's lots of over the counter things you can try - prune juice, Califig, milk of magnesia. However that Movicol stuff I was on about works really well, people take it for years with no ill effects. It just makes everything softer and is very mild - however if you take too much it will give you diarrhoea but could make you more regular. You don't really want to be going less than 3 times per week. Have you been to your doctor about it? It might be an idea to get a colonoscopy done to see if there's a reason why you're so constipated.


----------



## jonathan18 (Apr 15, 2011)

well i am going to the doctors tomrrow because i am always feeling hungary like as soon as i have eaten im still hungary even tho i only go once every 4 weeks


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Good, let us know how you get on. The fact you're hungry is a good sign though, with constipation my appetite goes down a lot and nothing in nothing out. Hope it all goes well tomorrow!All the bestEm


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

Only going once every 4 weeks sounds like your liver would become very toxic.Try taking some milk thistle to clean your liver out. If your urin smells horrible while taking milk thistle then the milk thistle is doing it's job. And once your urin no longer smells horrible then it's no longer needed.And make sure you drink lot's of water as well.Also try to find a good brand of milk thistle. A brand that does not have magnesium stearate, titanium dioxide or any vegetable oil (except for olive oil it's ok) added into the pill.


----------



## jonathan18 (Apr 15, 2011)

well the doctor said i am anemic and really underweight and that is the reason i am not going toielt much. She said to have my fruit and veg with meals. so could anyone give me any good meal plans or ides how to put on weight and help with my low iron without upsetting my ibs


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

Can you try drinking 100% Raw full-fat milk from healthy grass fed cows? That would be a good way to gain weight and should be ok on your stomach since lactose intolerance does not really apply to real milk.But that kind of food is VERY hard to find. So here is more reasonable food.Here are my safe foods. I can eat as much as i want of these and have no problems. I have gone years forgeting i even had IBS-D because i only ate these foods.I updated it slightly. unsalted butterfish oilsteakbeef fat such as on the steakeggs, note: do not over cook your eggs.feta cheese, note: only the most hard types of cheese are safe to eat i find feta to be the best.broccoli, note: Cut most of the stem off the broccoli and only eat the top flower parts.asparaguschickenturkeychicken/turkey skin, note: but if it is roast chicken or turkey then don't eat any of the oil dripings in the bottom of the pancalf liver note: no cow organs that have been grain fed. Only grass fed cow organs. But grain fed turkey or chicken organs are ok but you need to cook them differently because of ecoli. So i recommend sticking to just calf liver cause of that and cause even if they fed a crappy diet to the calf it is still good to eat.Other meats such as lamb, buffalo and such is good too. But pork is bad.Also all meats must be cooked from a raw state. Nothing pre packaged or resturant made or anything added to them.Calf liver is loaded with nutrients. If you can eat that you will be doing good. Just remember not to overcook it. And also it may be a little rich you may need to eat it slow.Now when i give this diet i expect you to follow it 100% and not add anything els to it. Simple little things like a multi vitamin can cause ALOT of problems.Be very careful of vitamins and any pill for that matter. All to often they contain magnesium stearate and or titanium dioxide which are bad.And if you take any vitamins then the vitamins you do take make sure they are not vegetable oil based.I have noticed that taking only liquid vitamins as in liquid in a bottle work really good. But none the less if you want to test my diet properly only eat from the allowed foods there. it only takes 1 bad thing in your diet to ruin things.Also know depending how damaged your stomach is it will take along time to heal. Mine took 6 months on a similar diet to this to fully heal. So cause i was still learning how my stomach worked and still ate some bad things it could heal quicker for someone els who followed this diet correctly.Also if you are thinking there is no way you can eat broccoli think again. I used to not be able to eat a single bite of broccoli. But after i cut the carbohydrates out of my diet it was like magic. I could eat loads of broccoli with no problems.These foods give me zero gas, zero pain, and such it really is like my IBS is cured.Now if you live in a city or an area with bad water get a reverse osmosis water filtration system or even a 5 stage reverse osmosis water filtration system. Because the public water filter systems cannot filter out hormones and such. Leaked into the water from people takeing pharmaceutical drugs. I only know of reverse osmosis being able to filter them out. I know for some or 1 person on these forums there IBS was cured just by geting clean water.Also becareful of some chicken eggs. Some have orange dye added into them i think. In other words if it's naturally yellow-orange then it's extra good. But if it's dark orange like a orange dye it can make you sick. Also becareful some eggs have mineral oil added to them which will make you very sick. The same warnings go for your beef and any other foods you eat. Remember organic does not mean much but maybe in your country it does but in canada/usa the word organic is almost useless. What you want to look for in cattle is GRASS FED. But i don't expect you to eat perfect grass fed. Just eat from the safe foods list and it should be good enough and drink lots of water and try to make the water as clean as possible.Also one last thing and this is the hardest part =/http://www.atkinsdietbulletinboard.com/forums/atkins-low-carb-dieting-faqs/6758-what-induction-flu.htmlDepending how addicted your body was to sugar will depend how hard the start of the diet is. The sicker you feel at the start the more addicted you were and thus the better effect you will have once you get over it. This will be the hardest part of following my safe foods because it will require you to switch metabolisms and such. But going on a sugar free diet does wonders for your gut.Hope this information helps







I tried to keep it as short as possible.Also here is a few good websites with good helpful info. You can save them to look at in the future though.http://www.biblelife.org/bowel.htmhttp://www.mercola.com/http://www.westonaprice.org/Edit:Also Make sure you do not overcook any of your foods. Don't roast turkeys in the oven because in order to cook the inside good enough to prevent ecoli. The outside of the turkey will become overcooked and make you sick when you eat it.


----------

